# do not copy catenary trick



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/about19186.html


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my arm would get tired? WOW!

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a company that I could never retire from! 

I'd be dead long before I reached retirement age!


----------



## Jerm (May 7, 2009)

Wow. That is just... shocking.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's going to model it?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

lets se,20.3 scale 110volts : 20.3 = 5.41 volt (nothing moves) unreal scale Torby! 
he, greatings Manfred


----------

